# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Blu-Ray Player will get to menu, etc... but won't play the actual movie.

## Puffin

The Fight Club blu ray disc. It's got the advertisements, the menu works fine... But once I click 'play' on the menu, the loading circle comes up, then everything's black. Nothing happens.

I have a Samsung Blu Ray player. Can anyone help with this?

----------


## ninja9578

That happened to me once, it's a bad disc.

----------


## Puffin

Great. -.-
So, I suppose I just contact Blu-Ray or whatever, and ask for an exchange?

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, if the disc is new, then bring it back, it's damaged.

----------


## Puffin

Thanks for the advice.

However, I just tried playing it on my other Blu-Ray player, a sony one. It works fine, and plays the movie fine. I'm wondering whether it's just the Blu-Ray player itself, now.

----------


## ninja9578

Then take the bluray player back.

----------

